
Starlite vs. thermite - GistNoesis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtm_xOtw_r0
======
GistNoesis
A good DIY thermal insulator that can withstand thermite. Original
NightHawkInLight video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqR4_UoBIzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqR4_UoBIzY)
The story behind starlite is also interessant, and it's recent probable recent
rediscovery make it even more so. The same guys also tested against oxy-
acetylene.

